# Dimension-C build (Aion Blueshift Spatial)



## Raspymcnasty (May 1, 2022)

This is my absolute favorite chorus. But i will never build another double decker again. (That is after my sagan delay from carcharias)

The header pins that most double decker build utilize are so flimsy. I know there are other options out there but the little working space makes it pretty difficult to hide all the wiring.

Now to tune this dang thing I need to get a scope 🥰


----------



## cooder (May 1, 2022)

Excellent build, what a mission!


----------



## Phil hodson (May 2, 2022)

Looks amazing. I’m half way through mins. Procrastinating way too much as am scared it won’t work!! Need to get it finished….


----------



## DAJE (May 2, 2022)

Great job, really well done.

I've looked at that one a few times, and been put off by the complexity and the cost. At that point it'd be easier (and have resale value) if I just bought a DC-2w.

I'm pretty happy with the Caesar I just made. I'll probably just make another CE-2-alike and mod it for bass.


----------



## Fingolfen (May 2, 2022)

I finished one of those a while back - love it... hardest build I've ever done, but once it was done it has literally *never* left my board...


----------



## Paradox916 (May 2, 2022)

I want to do this one just because I love stereo chorus… and  I’m not sure there is another stereo chorus project out there… not that I have looked very hard.  Nice job


----------



## HamishR (May 2, 2022)

Firstly I think you have done an incredible job. It looks amazing - and I'm sure it sounds great too, having owned an original in prehistory. I even had a Dimension C for a while!  This is probably the only chorus pedal I would ever use - and even then sparingly.

Looking at your incredible work it makes me realise why Boss went to the trouble of using their flashy selector switches. It looks really strange not having knobs on a pedal! 

Is the pedal true bypass? That in itself would be a good reason to build one if so. I quite like a few Boss pedals but the buffer in them doesn't get on with my extremely minimal rig. I have a DM2-W which I love the sound of but never use because of the buffer. It's a real shame.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 3, 2022)

It's not true bypass, can't be (IIRC)... Been a while since I looked at the docs. 
Wait a tick...

_Nota Bene_ the last para.
From the Aion doc:
"The original unit uses the standard BOSS flip-flop bypass. The Blueshift has been designed to use a stomp switch and opto-FET in a configuraton that allows you to choose from two different bypass options. The first method mimics the signal path in the original, while the second method only passes the signal through a single op-amp buffer before splitting it into effect and output.
...
The *stock bypass* option mimics the signal path of the original circuit, with the signal passing through pre-emphasis and de-emphasis filters.
The *minimalist bypass* option splits the signal immediately after the first op-amp. The bypass is still buffered for the stereo output, but the signal only passes through that single op-amp buffer.
Since this is a stereo-splitting effect, I’ve intentionally not accounted for true bypass. Passive signal-splitting can be very problematic unless you know what’s going on in your signal chain. With that disclaimer, you can probably wire it up as true bypass without too much trouble as long as you have a 4PDT stomp switch—but you’re on your own if you do! I haven’t tested this and it is beyond the scope of this documentation."

So, it can be true bypass if you get down and dirty with it.

Been building up confidence to do this build, and wasn't sure which bypass to do, so I bought two sets of PCBs (before there was a Wazacraft re-issue, and I can't remember why Behringer wasn't an option at the time either). When I first got the Blueshift PCBs, I tried to suss out a couple things:

1) A way to route the jumpers to/from a switch so that I could have both stock and minimalist bypass together (managed to do so on another project, so thus emboldened I thought...).

2) A way to wire up the suggested untested-DIY 4PDT for true bypass.


Well...
Thing 1 was, I'm pretty sure, impossible, and I gave up.
Thing 2 didn't get a full-press effort because trying to do Thing 1 had caused permanent neurological damage to the synapses in my grey matter — Frizzle-fried, I did not get to shake hands with beef.

Now a friend wants me to build him a Blueshift so we can compare it to his Wazacraft...


----------



## Diynot (Jun 10, 2022)

Good looking build. Very clean internals. Just finished placing the resistors on mine, only took ab 3hrs😵‍💫. So what bypass version did you go with, stock or minimalist? Anybody here have feelings one way or another as to which is better? Leaning towards stock, because……… stock.


----------



## jimilee (Jun 10, 2022)

I keep looking at mine thinking I need to start it. But, I own the PCB set, so I guess that’s something.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jun 10, 2022)

jimilee said:


> I keep looking at mine thinking I need to start it. But, I own the PCB set, so I guess that’s something.


+1


----------



## Diynot (Jun 10, 2022)

jimilee said:


> I keep looking at mine thinking I need to start it. But, I own the PCB set, so I guess that’s something.


It is, seriously I mean it, one of my last builds before taking a time length undetermined break. Figured it would be a good one to bow out on.


----------



## mybud (Jun 10, 2022)

Diynot said:


> It is, seriously I mean it, one of my last builds before taking a time length undetermined break. Figured it would be a good one to bow out on.


That’s a really inspiring build. Highest quality in all respects. Hats off to you, @Diynot.


----------



## Diynot (Jun 10, 2022)

mybud said:


> That’s a really inspiring build. Highest quality in all respects. Hats off to you, @Diynot.


Ha. Sorry, I am not the OP on this thread, but was reaching out to see which bypass option people were favoring. Just took a little detour based on some responses.


----------



## mybud (Jun 10, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Ha. Sorry, I am not the OP on this thread, but was reaching out to see which bypass option people were favoring. Just took a little detour based on some responses.


Oops sorry, end of a long day. 🙈


----------



## mybud (Jun 10, 2022)

Raspymcnasty said:


> This is my absolute favorite chorus. But i will never build another double decker again. (That is after my sagan delay from carcharias)
> 
> The header pins that most double decker build utilize are so flimsy. I know there are other options out there but the little working space makes it pretty difficult to hide all the wiring.
> 
> Now to tune this dang thing I need to get a scope 🥰



Great build. Inspiring in its high quality finishing and workmanship. I’m sorely tempted to try one. Plug-ins as in digital simulations, as good as they may sound, don’t quite seem the same if one can build analogues (copies which use analogue parts, I mean) of the original. Hats off to you.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Jun 10, 2022)

I chose the standard bypass option, it's perfect.

I did calibration without scope, following instructions, and I don't feel I need one. Once you are sure both modulations are into play, it's fine, nothing more than time, paying attention to the sound and patience, in my experience.

If I understand correctly, Boss buffers, and buffers in general, act on the signal volume so it is optimal for the circuit specifications ? It's also useful to avoid resistance issues with long cables or long signal chain ?

If I am correct, I don't know why a player wouldn't like it...  On some circuits it is useless or badly designed, so maybe that's why there has been a true bypass fashion ? Or maybe true bypass is cheaper and marketing did the rest...

Edit : and i wish to underline the fact that the blueshift isn't a clone of the unit currently in production, it's based on the unit from the 80's.

A DC-2 from the 80's is very hard to find, and their prices are crazy, maybe because of speculation and collectors, and maybe because it sounds differently...


----------



## tcpoint (Jun 10, 2022)

Great build.  Great chorus.  I used a scope to calibrate mine.  Went pretty smooth.  I like the simplicity of the pedal.  I built mine a while ago and can't remember the specifics of the build and I'm away from home.


----------

